# Name these plants



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bought these at the LFS here in Okinawa. With the language barrier I wasn't able to find out the names of the plants. Would appreciate if anyone could iD them. Thx in advance.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Donjalex2 said:


>


Here's my opinion...
Top left corner is Hygrophila Sunset
Middle is Hygrophila Corymbosa
Bottom is Staurogyne Repens

You might also want to post in the Plants subforum, they are pretty spot on with IDing plants


----------



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Outstanding! Thank you. I'll be sure to post in the plants sub forum. Cheers!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Donjalex2 said:


> Bought these at the LFS here in Okinawa. With the language barrier I wasn't able to find out the names of the plants. Would appreciate if anyone could iD them. Thx in advance.


I guess the plants with reddish leaves are Sunset Hygrophila and the tall green plants beside it are Green Stricta. I just don't know the name of the foreground plants you have.


----------



## Donjalex2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thx!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Donjalex2 said:


> Thx!


Welcome! roud:


----------

